# It's Official: 52 MPG!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruze Diesel Sedan Sets 52-MPG Benchmark


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks for the update is it me or am i reading the manual is 52mpg and the auto 9 speed is 47mpg


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> thanks for the update is it me or am i reading the manual is 52mpg and the auto 9 speed is 47mpg


Correct.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes - 31/52/37 for the 6-speed manual and 31/47/37 for the 9-speed automatic.

Fantastic!!!

I would expect the '18 Diesel Hatch to be 1-2 mpg behind.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting. That's awesome, and marketing gold! The most impressive part of it is that it's done with the newly revised 2017 testing methods, which knocked our 2014-2015 diesels down to 44 MPG highway. This is a HUGE improvement compared to that. 

I'm very excited to test drive one of these!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> The most impressive part of it is that it's done with the newly revised 2017 testing methods, which knocked our 2014-2015 diesels down to 44 MPG highway. This is a HUGE improvement compared to that.


Considering that the '14-15 models were easily capable of far more than the _original_ ratings anyway, imagine what these will be capable of.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Yes - 31/52/37 for the 6-speed manual and 31/47/37 for the 9-speed automatic.
> 
> Fantastic!!!
> 
> I would expect the '18 Diesel Hatch to be 1-2 mpg behind.


Interesting that it will be the 9 speed. I thought the diesels were going to get the 6 speed auto, from what I read somewhere else.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That was the Equinox, and I still believe that to be incorrect, as I had seen mention of the 1.6 getting the 9-speed there.

As far as I remember, the Cruze diesel was always slated to receive the 9-speed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Tbh if I planned on keeping cars and not getting a truck the new diesel cruze with the manual would definitely be extremely high on my list. That mpg is fantastic.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow bigger news!!! Is that a diesel only badge on the rear!?!?!?!!??


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Good, now lets hope the emissions equipment on it won't be bad as the Gen1.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Boy, it sure is weird that the 9 speed auto returns worse fuel economy...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm curious on fuel tank size. Looks like they must've downsized it to around a 14 gal tank.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If it's theoretically good for 702 mile range, then it would stand to reason that it's a 13.5 gallon tank.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Wow bigger news!!! Is that a diesel only badge on the rear!?!?!?!!??


It sure is!



EricSmit said:


> Boy, it sure is weird that the 9 speed auto returns worse fuel economy...


Better in city - and likely better than if it had been a 6-speed auto. I'm guessing the final drive/final overdrive are super tall on the manual. Will be interesting to see the gear ratios.

Good thing with a diesel is you can crank the **** out of the gear ratios, and still have plenty of torque to not cause issues with driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I can see it. Torque converter autos tend to lose MPG on super fuel efficient engines vs something like a DCT or actual manual. You're still constantly pumping fluid around. An impressive figure nonetheless, should be a good selling point.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

This should help take a bunch of VW tdi fan boys.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It is an impressive figure, for sure. I'll be interested in driving one as soon as we have one on the lot.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well it's about time. That is impressive nonetheless, and very encouraging to see GM put the big numbers out of a manual, reminding people that manuals are still more efficient and have their place in society.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The die hard diesel guys want manuals in their cars. GM wasn't going to take the tdi guys until they offered one.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm honestly more excited about the Equinox diesel. 40 mpg out of an SUV? That's awesome.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

EricSmit said:


> I'm honestly more excited about the Equinox diesel. 40 mpg out of an SUV? That's awesome.


agreed, resale value will be much better too being what most people buy, an SUV. 

Also the manual sounds great until you see the automatic and manual both get the same combined average rating of 37MPG, not sure I would want to row gears with only possibly seeing 5MPG extra on my all hwy trips(47mpg vs 52mpg).

Though sometimes jealous of the MPG ECO manual owners could get, I was more than happy with the hwy MPG of my 2012 automatic cruze vs the ECO manual 4mpg higher rating. Besides this is a diesel we are talking about and everybody knows Gen1 owners easily beat their EPA numbers with a measly 6 speed auto and 2.0L could get 50mpg+ on the highway already. 

My guess if people could get 50-60mpg hwy with the Gen1, should be able to get 55-65mpg hwy with a gen2 even with the automatic.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Resale value isn't something that terribly concerns me, I'm just excited to see some killer numbers out of the SUV segment.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

EricSmit said:


> Resale value isn't something that terribly concerns me, I'm just excited to see some killer numbers out of the SUV segment.


Exactly, this segment has been missing a good cheaper 40mpg smaller SUV. However I would not be so quick to dismiss the resale value difference, 4 year old cruze is worth 1/4th original price, SUV of the same age is worth 1/2 its original price. Always getting more of your money back its the same thing as getting even better MPG, or in this case getting enough money back when you sell to cover all the fuel you burned when you owned the car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Exactly, this segment has been missing a good cheaper 40mpg smaller SUV. However I would not be so quick to dismiss the resale value difference, 4 year old cruze is worth 1/4th original price, SUV of the same age is worth 1/2 its original price. Always getting more of your money back its the same thing as getting even better MPG, or in this case getting enough money back when you sell to cover all the fuel you burned when you owned the car.


That's why I just don't plan on selling the vehicle if I bought it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

spacedout said:


> Exactly, this segment has been missing a good cheaper 40mpg smaller SUV. However I would not be so quick to dismiss the resale value difference, 4 year old cruze is worth 1/4th original price, SUV of the same age is worth 1/2 its original price. Always getting more of your money back its the same thing as getting even better MPG, or in this case getting enough money back when you sell to cover all the fuel you burned when you owned the car.


I don't just get rid of cars though. I didn't buy it to resell it, I bought it to drive it until it dies.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

This is welcomed news. Sort of surprised the auto number isn't higher. Now ready to see them on the lot and drive one.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I want to drive one and do a review for the magazines soon!!! I am also surprised the AT is not higher, once the TC is locked it should have more efficiency... it's not like we're talking about an old non-lockup/non-overdrive transmission here. It is a modern Auto with a lockup TC and multiple OD ratios. I expected better from the Auto, in fact I thought it might possible be higher HWY than the auto with extended ODs available...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

EricSmit said:


> I don't just get rid of cars though. I didn't buy it to resell it, I bought it to drive it until it dies.


so instead of selling a car while its still worth something you would rather spend money on repairs when its old? ya, that makes allot of sense. If I had two $300 repair out of pocket(not maintenance items like tires, brakes, ect) I would already be considering trading, because those repairs cost could have just as well been a payment on a newer car. The rationale behind this because your driving an older car just because you stuck $600 into it doesn't mean another repair isn't happening next week and it may be $3,000. 

BTW I traded my cruze in at 95,000 miles in 48 months and got $6,000 in trade, I had one out of pocket repair for $230. If I subtract my trade in from my initial purchase price, i paid less than $250 a month for unlimited mileage, for not much more cost than a limited mileage lease. I traded for a year old used car so it already took the initial value hit, over 48 months in this car, I suspect to be under $125 a month with this one(cheaper than a lease).


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

spacedout said:


> so instead of selling a car while its still worth something you would rather spend money on repairs when its old? ya, that makes allot of sense. If I had two $300 repair out of pocket(not maintenance items like tires, brakes, ect) I would already be considering trading, because those repairs cost could have just as well been a payment on a newer car. The rationale behind this because your driving an older car just because you stuck $600 into it doesn't mean another repair isn't happening next week and it may be $3,000.
> 
> BTW I traded my cruze in at 95,000 miles in 48 months and got $6,000 in trade, I had one out of pocket repair for $230. If I subtract my trade in from my initial purchase price, i paid less than $250 a month for unlimited mileage, for not much more cost than a limited mileage lease. I traded for a year old used car so it already took the initial value hit, over 48 months in this car, I suspect to be under $125 a month with this one(cheaper than a lease).


****, over the entire 95k miles and you only had $230 for an out of pocket repair?

I've gone 15,000 miles and have over $500 in out of pocket repairs.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

spacedout said:


> so instead of selling a car while its still worth something you would rather spend money on repairs when its old? ya, that makes allot of sense. If I had two $300 repair out of pocket(not maintenance items like tires, brakes, ect) I would already be considering trading, because those repairs cost could have just as well been a payment on a newer car. The rationale behind this because your driving an older car just because you stuck $600 into it doesn't mean another repair isn't happening next week and it may be $3,000.
> 
> BTW I traded my cruze in at 95,000 miles in 48 months and got $6,000 in trade, I had one out of pocket repair for $230. If I subtract my trade in from my initial purchase price, i paid less than $250 a month for unlimited mileage, for not much more cost than a limited mileage lease. I traded for a year old used car so it already took the initial value hit, over 48 months in this car, I suspect to be under $125 a month with this one(cheaper than a lease).


That's correct, because I don't see a car as just a means of transportation. I don't buy a car just because it's a good deal or economical, I buy a car because I love cars and I want it. Chevy runs deep, as you may have heard.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

These mpg numbers are crazy. I may test drive one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> That's correct, because I don't see a car as just a means of transportation. I don't buy a car just because it's a good deal or economical, I buy a car because I love cars and I want it. Chevy runs deep, as you may have heard.


X2

Plus, I can repair an older vehicle usually for less money than a car payment, and keep it running. Why would I not do that?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

How long someone keeps a car is a personal choice. Who really cares? I don't.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The 52 MPG news is all over the internet now. Hopefully it generates some buzz that results in sales. 

It's supposedly on the way to dealers as we speak.

http://www.autonews.com/article/201...sel-hits-milestone-with-52-mpg-highway-rating


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Couldn't find the final drive ratio, but these are the gear ratios for the 9-speed auto and diesel-specific 6-speed manual:

M3D 9T50: 4.69, 3.31, 3.01, 2.45, 1.92, 1.45, 1.00, 0.75, 0.62


MZ4 M32-6: 3.82, 2.05, 1.30, 0.96, 0.74, 0.61

Based on those, I'm thinking the 9T50 has to have a much taller final-drive to the point where it's using 8th gear in highway situations, whereas the 6-speed may be using 6th gear for an overall taller ratio.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Couldn't find the final drive ratio, but these are the gear ratios for the 9-speed auto and diesel-specific 6-speed manual:
> 
> M3D 9T50: 4.69, 3.31, 3.01, 2.45, 1.92, 1.45, 1.00, 0.75, 0.62
> 
> ...


Final drive ratio is 3.17 for the 9 speed and 3.65 for the 6 speed, so you are correct about the 8th gear overall vs. the 6th gear overall.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Final drive ratio is 3.17 for the 9 speed and 3.65 for the 6 speed, so you are correct about the 8th gear overall vs. the 6th gear overall.


So, my thoughts are: In the EPA cycle, the 9-speed is not able to take advantage of 9th gear, and farts around in 7th (3.17 total) and 8th (2.38 total), whereas the 6-speed can sit in 5th (2.70 total) and 6th (2.23 total).

I'm willing to bet in real-world driving, the 9-speed will be able to use 8th and 9th a lot more.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm not totally sure yet; it would need to be a well programmed 9 speed to really take advantage.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/fe_test_schedules.shtml


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> I'm not totally sure yet; it would need to be a well programmed 9 speed to really take advantage.


Yes, absolutely. And that is where the programming will be critical. Being a GM/Ford co-developed trans, they likely have a leg up, hardware-wise, than the ZF 9-speed other manufacturers are using. But the calibration needs to be done properly, and not hesitate between different gears. I don't have an issue with the trans going up to a higher gear during normal driving - it _should_ do that, especially with the extra torque from the diesel. But it does need to be easily coerced to drop a few gears when necessary. If that is done as intended, that should make the 9-speed the better transmission all around, and blow the EPA figures out of the water even more than would be expected for a diesel.

I suppose we shall see shortly!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm excited for it either way. It's going to be a fantastic vehicle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, those last 3 ratios are somewhat similar to the M32 Eco transmission. Should be a good spread at highway speeds.

That probably explains the lower EPA rating as well. Probably doesn't hit 9th til over 55.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like the Cruze Configurator is being updated to include the engine - the Engine selection is currently blank.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The EPA estimates are just that estimates. I normally always exceed those estimates. For the driving I currently do that automatic seems more appealing to me, altho my driving may be changing very soon at least for several months. The correct conditions, from my experience is summer fuel, all road trip, 65 mph, no air conditioning, and about 60 degrees, not loaded down with other people and needless stuff in the car, my CTD with bone stock everything with exception of ceramic tint, will do mid 50s. So assuming I had gen2 with lighter weight, newer tech, I would guess that number in similar conditions would be upper 50s to maybe 60 on a long trip where your wheels don't stop or not very often. Sounds like the manual would do 60 prolly more for sure in those conditions.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Can't wait to test drive the Diesel manual transmission Cruze, not really into SUV/CUV's.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Dieselturbo said:


> Can't wait to test drive the Diesel manual transmission Cruze, not really into SUV/CUV's.


You aren't far from me.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not even buying one but I'm going to go to my local dealership and test both to see what they're like


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

This article talks about the sedan. I wonder what the hatchback will be for mpg? That's the car I'd be interested in.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> This article talks about the sedan. I wonder what the hatchback will be for mpg? That's the car I'd be interested in.


That comes out in 2018, and if it follows the gasser's trend, 1-2mpg less.

That's what I'll be going for, if I choose to buy one. Colorado ZR2 is still on the table, as is a Volt - or just keeping the Cav.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

money_man said:


> I'm not even buying one but I'm going to go to my local dealership and test both to see what they're like


Tell them that up front.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

money_man said:


> This should help take a bunch of VW tdi fan boys.


As long as they didn't borrow the software from V-Dub! :S-A-Smack:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> Tell them that up front.


I never do. More than once I've had no intention of buying and drove home with a new car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I never do. More than once I've had no intention of buying and drove home with a new car.


I never tell them anything other than I want to drive this car, go get it and give me the keys. They are in the business of selling cars. I am a salesman, my business is to sell stuff, it doesn't matter to me if you buy today, next month, or next year. If I want to drive a car for me the first step is go drive one. My dealer treats me very well. When the ctd hits the lots I plan to drive one maybe two ? 

My Chevy dealer knows I don't want to answer 101 questions of why I am asking to drive a car, or that I need help in identifying what car meets my needs. Those conversations drive me insane. Some folks need help with that, I don't. 

I have driven a car home from a test drive as well. Having said that, I don't go to the dealer asking to drive a new corvette if I have zero intention of ever buying, don't think there is anything wrong with that, but I don't want to fall in love and then don't want to spend the cash, not worth the turmoil.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have driven a car home from a test drive as well. Having said that, I don't go to the dealer asking to drive a new corvette if I have zero intention of ever buying, don't think there is anything wrong with that, but I don't want to fall in love and then don't want to spend the cash, not worth the turmoil.


Yeah, that is always kind of shitty to the salesperson when people pull that, too. Then again, there's the opposite, when said salesperson is a douche and just _assumes_ someone can't afford something. 

A buddy of mine was looking at buying a new Mustang to supplement his Heads/Cam/E85'd '88, he was probably 25 or so at this time, and the sales guy (definite tool aura) would not even remotely let him take a 5.0 for a test drive because he was convinced he couldn't afford it - nevermind the fact he came in his dress shirt/pants from work, and pulled up in a $55,000 Grand Cherokee Summit M-plate. Nope, obviously poor. He ended up buying a used 2011 5.0 from the other side of the state off CL. 

Another instance was when my mom worked at a Cadillac dealer way back in the '80s. This kind of raggedy looking older guy walks in, carrying a shoebox, and nobody even bothered to talk to him or help him in any way, except for a younger (newer) employee. I'm sure all the "older" salespeople were too good to help such an individual and probably were ready to mock the younger guy - until they realized the shoebox was full of cash, and he paid in full for a brand new car right there on the spot. 

Final story I have was way back when my dad was working as an installer at one of the bigger AV stores of the time (before he started his own business and did that for about 25 more years, so he handled the sales a well, since it was just him). Being an installer, he didn't handle any of the sales relations out front, but he'd be out there doing whatever. Guy walks in, in jeans and a t-shirt. This being a "high-end establishment", all sales people chose to ignore him, because he wasn't dressed to buy anything expensive. 

Until my dad let them know it was Bill Laimbeer, of the Detroit Pistons. Then they all trampled each other trying to be the one to help him.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

My only complaint is the people that have literally zero intention of buying a car, not like they drive it and accidentally fall in love and buy it. Literally. No chance. Not happening. Zero. No. Nada. Literally just wants to drive it. 

If you come in, tell me up front that you literally just want to drive it and have no intention of purchasing it, you will have a much better experience than if you tell me "I'm in the market for the new Cruze diesel, do you have any?"

I'll happily help you either way, but it's just respect for the person that literally only makes money if you buy something.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> so instead of selling a car while its still worth something you would rather spend money on repairs when its old? ya, that makes allot of sense. If I had two $300 repair out of pocket(not maintenance items like tires, brakes, ect) I would already be considering trading, because those repairs cost could have just as well been a payment on a newer car. The rationale behind this because your driving an older car just because you stuck $600 into it doesn't mean another repair isn't happening next week and it may be $3,000.
> 
> BTW I traded my cruze in at 95,000 miles in 48 months and got $6,000 in trade, I had one out of pocket repair for $230. If I subtract my trade in from my initial purchase price, i paid less than $250 a month for unlimited mileage, for not much more cost than a limited mileage lease. I traded for a year old used car so it already took the initial value hit, over 48 months in this car, I suspect to be under $125 a month with this one(cheaper than a lease).


you have to account no more payment. avarage payment is 350 a month. so even if a 1k repair comes along its only 3 months of payments.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> My only complaint is the people that have literally zero intention of buying a car, not like they drive it and accidentally fall in love and buy it. Literally. No chance. Not happening. Zero. No. Nada. Literally just wants to drive it.
> 
> If you come in, tell me up front that you literally just want to drive it and have no intention of purchasing it, you will have a much better experience than if you tell me "I'm in the market for the new Cruze diesel, do you have any?"
> 
> ...


Its a fine line I guess, I just don't think I have to share all my cards. I generally know more about what I am looking to buy than almost any sales person I have ever had at any dealer. I don't go for joy rides for just the fun of it. I did go in and drive a new Cruze in December and got the $50 gift card from GM by invite. So I think GM would like for more folks to just take a test drive. I have a relationship at my Dealer and even tho they sell in excess of 500 cars a month they know me. I don't want to waste their time or mine. In December, knowing that I was just test driving a 17 cruze premier the sales person didn't ride with me which I like when they don't. I don't like to go on some predetermined route and get all the silly questions about qualifying me as a buyer, hate that. I can understand it would be frustrating if someone is coming in for a joy ride and cant buy, but I think as a salesman you don't want to irritate a qualified buyer either.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Its a fine line I guess, I just don't think I have to share all my cards. I generally know more about what I am looking to buy than almost any sales person I have ever had at any dealer. I don't go for joy rides for just the fun of it. I did go in and drive a new Cruze in December and got the $50 gift card from GM by invite. So I think GM would like for more folks to just take a test drive. I have a relationship at my Dealer and even tho they sell in excess of 500 cars a month they know me. I don't want to waste their time or mine. In December, knowing that I was just test driving a 17 cruze premier the sales person didn't ride with me which I like when they don't. I don't like to go on some predetermined route and get all the silly questions about qualifying me as a buyer, hate that. I can understand it would be frustrating if someone is coming in for a joy ride and cant buy, but I think as a salesman you don't want to irritate a qualified buyer either.


If you come in and say you got a $50 test drive offer and you'd like to drive a whatever, awesome, let me get the vehicle for you.

If you come in, look me dead in the eyes, and tell me "I have absolutely no intention of ever buying anything from you, can you please take an hour out of your day to cater to me while I pretend like I'm going to buy something," we'd have a different tune to play.

It's basically just being honest with the person who is trying to help you. If you tell me you're in the market, I'm going on the test drive with you. If you tell me you just want to drive it, have a good time. It's about qualifying the person not just as a buyer, but what they really want. 

And that is why I told him to tell them up front. "Hey, I'd like to drive the new Cruze diesel. I'm not really looking to do anything anytime soon, but wanted to see what it's like."

Absolutely sir, let me get that for you.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I hear ya Eric, I have bought many cars new and preowned, I rarely ever drive something I don't have an interest in. I don't feel any need to share all my intentions. The dealer is there to sell me a car/truck and I sometimes am ready to buy that day or sometimes it is in a few months. I have sold as many cars or more than I have bought from a dealer, not everyone that test drives my car buys it, it is all good.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I hear ya Eric, I have bought many cars new and preowned, I rarely ever drive something I don't have an interest in. I don't feel any need to share all my intentions. The dealer is there to sell me a car/truck and I sometimes am ready to buy that day or sometimes it is in a few months. I have sold as many cars or more than I have bought from a dealer, not everyone that test drives my car buys it, it is all good.


You know what I mean though. There's a difference between not buying a car you test drive and wasting someone's time.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> You know what I mean though. There's a difference between not buying a car you test drive and wasting someone's time.


You have a valid perspective. I just try and live by when you do your best and treat people with respect it usually comes back to you. Maybe the person that drives the car doesn't buy the car but they share the experience they had with others or come back when they are in a better position. I always say hey you can't get a base hit from the bench, a test drive is the first step for most people. I have bought new cars or even used cars I never drove prior to purchase. My current ride I drove 700 miles to buy this car, the dealer sucked big time, took five hours to complete the deal and paperwork and should have been 30-45 min. The deal was great, the car is outstanding, the dealer was one of the worst of my lifetime. I will never forget how bad that dealer was and oh their dealer fee was $600


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> And that is why I told him to tell them up front. "Hey, I'd like to drive the new Cruze diesel. I'm not really looking to do anything anytime soon, but wanted to see what it's like."
> 
> Absolutely sir, let me get that for you.


I just stop at "Hey, I'd like to drive the new Cruze diesel." I will either buy it or I won't, regardless of what my intentions are. I do see your point, and I've been a car salesman in the past too so I've seen it all. I don't owe the salesperson any explanation of what my intentions are. I especially like when they toss me the keys and let the car do the talking. 



EricSmit said:


> You know what I mean though. There's a difference between not buying a car you test drive and wasting someone's time.


You may see it as wasting time if someone can't afford the car that day, but if you play the long game, that person will remember you when they can afford the car. I used to go the Mercedes dealer all the time to drive cars when I didn't have 2 dimes to rub together. One day, from that same dealer, i bought a brand new S class. One of the salespeople had previously snubbed me and judged me as being a waste of time. I might have been on a handful of test drives, but guess what, I came back with a wad of bank loan lol.

I think the salesperson should let me drive whatever I want. If I end up able and willing to buy it, that day, one week, or 2 years from now, it doesn't matter. 

Speaking of test drives and getting back on topic, I see the diesels starting to pop up on autotrader. Hopefully one pops up near me. I want to test drive one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

In 2015 and 2016 I chose to go to a very high end sales training, I paid a lot of money for the training. More than I paid for my 15 CTD. 

That's not super important really. But I do remember one saying my mentor shared.

"People may not remember what you say or said, but they will always remember how you made them feel"

Basically the same as diesel said.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> In 2015 and 2016 I chose to go to a very high end sales training, I paid a lot of money for the training. More than I paid for my 15 CTD.
> 
> That's not super important really. But I do remember one saying my mentor shared.
> 
> ...


You're durn tooting! I went to two Chevrolet dealers since January. The first one was, friendly, helpful, and patient even though I told him it would be March before I could deal. The second one made me see red in every way possible. I make it a policy to tell at least 5 people not to go to dealers who treat me like that. Darwin takes it from there.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You guys are trying to argue a point to a guy that spent 3 months helping a person with a GAP claim, sometimes late at night and on his personal time, even though they told him they weren't looking to buy a new car.

Yesterday they took home their new Malibu, months after their GAP claim was finalized. 

Trust me, I know what you're talking about, but I'm telling you that if you stop thinking of the dealership as your enemy and just be honest with them, you'll find people are more willing to help.


----------

